# A quick 4 inches..



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Would of liked to seen it snow. 
This morning I let the dog out at 715am nice and clear out. I get a phone from a friend at 8:30 am to see if I'm out plowing I jump up and there is already 4 inches on the ground by 9:am the sun is shining.Sure would of liked to see that snow!:realmad:


----------



## kandklandscape0 (Sep 9, 2007)

lucky bast**d ERR lol


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

sneaky, sneaky


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Stealing my lake effect again are we now Grandview??:realmad:


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Sydenstricker Landscaping;492060 said:


> Stealing my lake effect again are we now Grandview??:realmad:


Maybe it didn't feel safe in Ohio!


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Apparently not. Got any warnings or expected accums from this cold air rolling in??


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

What's the matter is the snow stuck in the clouds by you?


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Yes it is:realmad: It snows good, puts a dusting down, then stops. Supposedly it is going to get bad overnite..........


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

i think NJ needs some lake effect...


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Yea, I'm going to build a Lake this summer


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

ignore this one.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Still not snowing!!!! I hate the weather people


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Tom having problems LOL


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

I think his whining is getting in his way. J/K with you buddy.


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

LOL yea i'm sure it is


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Dont worry, I got some cheese whiz to go with the whine


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Better be a big can


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

I did get the biggest they got


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

I think it is to cold for it to snow. It is pry 5 degs. here. And blowing like a pita. Don't getme wrong it is snowing, but it is blowing so it isn't accumulating.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Well the clouds opened for me. Got a foot out of itpayup Now after that 14 hour fiasco, it is nap time


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

and it says ur from snowless ohio...


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Sydenstricker Landscaping;492984 said:


> Well the clouds opened for me. Got a foot out of itpayup Now after that 14 hour fiasco, it is nap time


What a cry baby . Boo Hoo it's not snowing .Waaaa it snowed I need to take a nap

Any pictures or couldn't you see through the camera lens from all the tears!


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Yeah I got some pics and vids I will be loading up later. I like to bit** about it not snowing. It works like reverse phsycology. All the whining and plow off the truck usually makes the snow fly


----------

